# 2005 Pathfinder ESP light and low power



## jaybo32 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey all 

New guy from the UK 

Would appreciate any help you tech guys can offer. 

Firstly, I have a 49000 miles black 2005 Nissan Pathfinder 4.0 V6 that I love dearly....apart from the fuel 

Recently, the orange ESP light on the dash and the orange slippy light has been coming on. 

When I turn off the ignition and turn it back on again, it goes off. 

Over the past few days I have noticed that there seems to be a distinct lack of power. When I cruise around 30 or 40mph and suddenly floor it, there is no drop of gear or power increase. 

I also noticed that it seems to change gear automatically when it reaches around 3000 rpm and no matter how much i put my foot down it just changes gear. 

If i manually select the gears it will go past 3000rpm and seems to be relatively quick again, but when in DRIVE it is very under powered. 

Any help would really be appreciated 

thanks all


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like "limp mode". The ECU puts it in self preservation mode to reduce damage. First check your tranny fluid level.

Do the following to determine what MIL is being thrown. Look on the web and you can find all the Nissan codes here. You can also reset the ECU and see if it fixes it... sometimes it does.

CHECK ENGINE LIGHT RESET/DIAGNOSTIC PROCEDURE

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure:

1) Sit in the driver's seat.
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds.
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes.
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code.

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.)
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits.

The ECM code repeats itself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode.
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639.
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction.

Clearing

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).


----------

